# Mantid cleans rear



## padkison

This Asian Giant female laid an ooth. Later that day, I see her bent over chewing on her rear. She had reached down, grabbed her abdomen and pulled it to her mouth. I assume she was removing some foam from ooth laying. She pulled her head up when I went to take the picture.

Reminded me of my cat licking himself.


----------



## OGIGA

I always thought it was funny when my nymphs did that. Amazing how flexible they are, even when they're adult!


----------



## Rick

Oh yeah:


----------



## robo mantis

Lol you guys have some messed up mantids lol


----------



## OGIGA

hahaha, yes


----------



## AFK

hot stuff

i have a friend who can do that and he makes me insanely jealous


----------



## OGIGA

I can do that, but not that well anymore. I still make lots of people jealous. :lol:


----------



## Ian

Actaully, I can do it pretty well, I'l get some photos up some time.

I have only ever seen one of my Oxyopsis males doing this...was a little puzzled at the time. However have not seen it happen since.


----------



## Jenn

lol. The first one looks offended that you interrupted it.


----------



## Rick

> Actaully, I can do it pretty well, I'l get some photos up some time.I have only ever seen one of my Oxyopsis males doing this...was a little puzzled at the time. However have not seen it happen since.


I don't think we want to see you licking your ***. :lol: Or any of you that say you can do it.


----------



## Ian

You can show yours as well Rick...no need to be shy with your fellow mantis geeks!


----------



## robo mantis

Lol :lol:


----------



## AFK

well, i wasn't really thinking about but something else actually :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

Wow we have some perverted minds lol


----------



## the mantinator

lol :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

Haha, what a hilarious thread. I'll only be able to lick my knee if I lick anything.


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: got me beat!


----------



## Ian

> Haha, what a hilarious thread. I'll only be able to lick my knee if I lick anything.


At least we have cleared that one up


----------



## Chrome

Oh dear... what have I walked in on...


----------



## robo mantis

Hahahaha Chrome lol


----------



## Chrome

i can get my feet behind my head and suck my toes.... not that i really want to but i can


----------



## robo mantis

I used to and now at 14 lol i can't anymore. I'm gettinmg old hahaha just joking.


----------



## AFK

> I used to and now at 14 lol i can't anymore. I'm gettinmg old hahaha just joking.


omg :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

> i can get my feet behind my head and suck my toes.... not that i really want to but i can


Oh awesome. I'm a forward bender... and don't bend backwards well.


----------



## yen_saw

I have seen the female mantis doing this recently especially after laying an ooth. It looks like cleaning up just like what we supposed to do after the toilet session


----------



## robo mantis

Lol i have never had my mantids do that lol you guys got some perverted mantids.


----------



## the mantinator

lol :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

Just decided to add to the wonderful collection.


----------



## skinnylegs

i can kick myself in the head!


----------



## Butterfly

After I read this thread the last time and laughed because Id never seen it, I went home and saw one of mine doing the same thing.

lol how funny these little bugs can be.


----------



## Horatio

I don't know what it is about creatures cleaning their privates.  I am thinking about all of the animal shotz of eating afterbirth etc. and if I think of my weiner dog, he's always cleaning the grossest of areas (then he wants to give everyone a kiss). We all get grossed out and run away from him and he doesn't understand why...

I guess I have always observed my mantids cleaning themselves even when I think they look fine - they are kind of obessive compulsive that way, I think. I am, from your topic, now informed they also do their gymnastics to get the other end. May I suggest, as a mother, a soft toilet paper for all of you who continue to want to inhale ecoli et al - yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: Maybe it is a guy thing...


----------

